# '86 Mercury Sable



## glasgows024 (Sep 8, 2009)

A power steering line is leaking on my daughters car. A mechanic said it's about a $2000 job because of all the disassembly required to change it. Any ideas on another option? Thanks


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i have never owned this particular car, but that sounds INSANE. 

if you are not mechanically inclined, my first recommendation would be to try another garage, it sounds like this guy is taking you for a ride


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

It's a less than $200 job. Depending on which line is leaking, and where the leak is, you might be able to seal it with some permatex. My AT cooling line was leaking at the metal fitting to rubber hose transition on the line and I smeared some permatex 2 around the fitting and it hasn't leaked since (8 months ago). Might be worth a shot.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

A power steering line is pressurized when the car is running. Permatex won't seal it. Should be $200 or less. That mechanic is trying to gouge you.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

This is a fairly easy DIY job, if you don't mind getting dirty and can get under the car. You'll have to take the belt off and probably the power steering pump. On my Silhouette, there are several things that have to be removed/moved out of the way, and you have to refill and burp the power steering system after you're done, but it isn't particularly 'hard' to do for a moderately skilled DIY.

I was quoted $180 for a pressure side hose replacement. $2000 is nonsense.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Instead of saying he didn't want to do the job, he gave an outrageous price.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe it was a typo, he may have hit an extra zero. But then again he has not returned to this post.


----------



## glasgows024 (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought the power steering line for about $40 and changed it in a half a day. Thanks for all the info.....


----------

